# asus zenfone3 max "yo hablo español?"



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Okie dokie, got my $10 phone yesterday. Remarkably good shape, glass not cracked, etc. Battery slowly took full charge, seems good sign. But when I booted it, got screen above in what I think is Spanish. Plus screen looks nothing like what googled images of this phones factory desktop. Excuse pic, took it with HP Stream el cheapo webcam. I can dig out real camera if necessary. Anybody have a notion which buttons to push to get to language change? I watched youtube of how to do it between English to Spanish and back again but screen and menus looked nothing like this.

Hey for $10 not expecting miracles, but doesnt seem to be security locked. And this is far fancier phone than I wanted, has Android 7 I think and fingerprint lock and other nonsense. I bought it cause it was undamaged and said it powered up and unlocked. Seller was real vague claiming sold only for strippable parts so it may well not work, but hey, its interesting.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you tried a translation app to find out what the words on the screen are, in English?

Have you pushed the circle on the bottom yet? It goes to home. Arrow goes to previous, square, last screen used. On mine there is a little half arrow that I can slide or wipe that up and get the apps screen

If you get to the screen that has all the app icons, the one that looks kind like of a gear(or a Rotary International sign) is the "settings" button. Then you will find a "system" button. Then "languages" My Android can do "Espanole" and "Francais"

geo


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

This is "home" Like say its nothing like is shown for factory installed desktop.

Here is bigger version of above pic. I am doing this on mini laptop I am not that used to so little disorienting.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok not sure how this shows on regular computer. But click second posted pic, takes you to hosting site, then click + and gives full screen version though slightly blurry.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

cool got it into English. So now going to waste time trying to reset it I guess.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, hmm, interesting, I "restored" it and got it in what I think is Russian. Luckily I had just went from Spanish to English, so Russian to English not hard. Also showing "Team Win Recovery Project" ???? Wondering if this is some sort of rooting software? Cause I am getting nothing about phone service or wanting me to install a SIM. When I click INSTALL on (upper left button in pic) it wants me to point it to a file to install.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, yep TWRP is a system to install custom Android ROM to phone in place of factory ROM. Looks like I have lot reading to do.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.getdroidtips.com/custom-rom-asus-zenfone-3-max/

Ok, wow. Apparently some work better than others, so good luck figuring which is best. I am not caring long as it gives me root power to minimize number of apps installed. I just want stupid thing to tether and do voice calls/text. And yea for such basic use, this phone is gross overkill though battery charge should last forever without all the junk running in background. But just go try finding decent quality 4G phone that only does tethering and voice calls..... without getting hot. For $10, overkill is fine. Better than giving $80 for cheap schlock.


----------

